
Objective-C to Apple's Swift Converter for Mac OS X / Windows - userXcode
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/drkameleon/iswift-objective-c-to-swift-converter
======
mazzoghi
Well, I've used it some 2-3 weeks ago. On Mac. But there are still things
missing. Are there plans for Windows support too?

